# Ignore list



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Good morning everyone. 

Please could a kind person show me in very simplistic terms how to add a member to ignore. I know its possible because I have done it in the past but to save my life I cannot work out how I did it. :grin2:

Thank you.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Go to your User CP 
Edit Ignore List
Add a Member to Your List
Click Okay


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Cosmos said:


> Go to your User CP
> Edit Ignore List
> Add a Member to Your List
> Click Okay


Thank you! Its easy.

It would have helped if I had gone to user CP, I was looking on my profile page lol.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

peacem said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not me I hope


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> Not me I hope


Did somebody say something?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

peacem said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now I understand why you posted this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

